# 2nd Merit List - Foundation University (MBBS & BDS) Released



## FUMCOfficial (Nov 25, 2014)

2nd Merit Lists of MBBS & BDS of Foundation University, Islamabad have been released.

You may check lists here: Foundation University Islamabad (FUI)


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

i applied on expatriate seat, ive done olevels and alevels and im pakistani national, why isnt my name on the merit list? And people with lesser aggregates than mine are included in it?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

FUMCOfficial said:


> 2nd Merit Lists of MBBS & BDS of Foundation University, Islamabad have been released.
> 
> You may check lists here: Foundation University Islamabad (FUI)


OMG! FUMC is officially on MedStudentz :!:
Is FUMC that desperate to get students? :roll:


----------



## FUMCOfficial (Nov 25, 2014)

@pashma Your name is still on our expatriate list but according to PM&DC instructions, all such students studied from Pakistan are not able to be selected on Expatriate seat. Your application on the basis of your uncle has already been received and regretted.
​
- - - Updated - - -

@ThePhantom FUMC is not desperate to get students but trying to provide facilities to all those candidates who applied here on MBBS or BDS.​


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

FUMCOfficial said:


> @pashma Your name is still on our expatriate list but according to PM&DC instructions, all such students studied from Pakistan are not able to be selected on Expatriate seat. Your application on the basis of your uncle has already been received and regretted.
> ​
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ThePhantom FUMC is not desperate to get students but trying to provide facilities to all those candidates who applied here on MBBS or BDS.​


You should have contacted Pashma and let her know the status of her application when it was rejected. She waited uselessly for the merit lists. Usually such application are not even accepted and are debarred immediately rather than putting a candidate to so much stress and wait. Please, don't take it as criticism but a suggestion to improve our application services in the future.


----------



## pashma (Oct 15, 2015)

@FUMCofficial will admission be given to the local students on the expatriate list if the seats are left vacant by the foriegn students?


----------

